# Is Something Wrong?



## Sister_Amy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi, My fish Guppy (Im not posative but some people said that he was a platie) has been pooping ALOT latly and it just hangs there for like 15-20 mins (yes this is quite a grose topic but i want hi mto be ok  ) is this a porblem??? :|


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It shouldn't be a prblem..  But make sure that you don't overfeed him.
Well describe about the color, the tail of his/hers, we can tell if it;s a guppy or a platy...
HTH


----------



## Sister_Amy (Apr 21, 2005)

now im starting to get worried. he seens to be having some troubles swimming to the top of the tank and whe nhe's swimming he's putting quite a bit more pressure on his fins instead of his tail. not to mention he's spending alot of time almost hiding in the plant i don know if thats a problem bt i thought i'd jsut mention it. I have him with another fish, should i put Guppy in a different tank for a bit?
Ps. hes not eating very much, *please be alright Guppy*


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

How big is your tank? How about other tankmates?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Your "livebearer" maybe suffering from a bloated gut through uncorrect feeding. Be sure to feed it a more varied diet in the future and aviod pelleted foods. Also check to see if your water parameters are correct for your setup.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

guppy:









platy:


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

lol. i think the fishes name is Guppy, but she believes it to be a platy.  hope the fish is fine.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

You could give it a fishie laxitive... skinned boiled peas. Only do this as a last resort though. It could be an intestinal parasite if the stools are white and stringy, though I hope not. Good luck!


----------



## Sister_Amy (Apr 21, 2005)

i guess i was wrong about the kind, my fish have top and bottom fins aswell. the stool is light brown so i think he''ll be ok


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

what size is your tank??


----------



## Sister_Amy (Apr 21, 2005)

2.5 he goes to the bathroom about 5 times a day! is this bad? and now instead of light brown its stringy, light brown with a bit of white.....................is there a problem, does anyone think i should seperate him from my other fish?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I think you are worrying too much, my fish poop all day long


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lexus @ Sun Apr 24 said:


> I think you are worrying too much, my fish poop all day long


i second that


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

if its turning white and stringy this could be internal paracites. Also since your tank is so new, his labored swimming could be because of the nitrogen cycle. A change in behavior is never good for a fish. Unless its seems to be getting used to its surroundings.


----------

